# Freebox Airplay 2 et Homepod: un problème avec le WIFI?



## aymericv1974 (21 Juin 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde. 
Il y a 2 jours, je me suis procuré une paire de Homepods. La configuration s'est bien passée mais rapidement, à l'usage, j'ai constaté des problèmes. À savoir que régulièrement, parfois quasi instantanément, parfois après un certain temps, le son n'était plus diffusé dans le homepod droit (le gauche étant toujours l'appareil transmettant les données si j'ai bien lu). Pire encore la diffusion en Airplay depuis mon mac ou mon iPhone 7 ne fonctionne que quelques minutes/secondes. J'ai fait des rocherches sur les sites spécialisés anglophones aussi bien que francophones et n'ait rien trouvé à ce sujet, à part les problèmes rencontrés par SIRI hier et que je rencontrais aussi. Du coup, je me suis demandé si le problème ne venait pas du paramétrage de ma Freebox Mini 4k. Je suis passé en IPV6, ai vérifié que le routeur et le WIFI étaient activés et rien y a fait. J'ai réinitialisé les Homepods mais aucune amélioration notable. Du coup la seule piste qui me reste (et je ne sais pas du"coup comment résoudre cette question) c'est la bande passante du WIFI. " D'après ce que"j'ai compris normalement, le WIFI est diffusé sur 2 bandes de fréquences, alors Airplay ne prendrait-il pas plus de bande passante sur l'une de ces fréquences que la Freebox peut supporter? Cela me rappelle un problème qui s'était produit avec l'app TV il y a quelques mois. 
J'espère que mes explications ne sont pas trop confuses. Si quelqu'un a une réponse, à défaut d'avoir une solution, je suis preneur.  
PS : à chaque fois que j'ai tenté d'utiliser Airplay avec les Homepods, le WIFI tombait carrément en carafe et je devais redémarrer la Freebox. Frustrant !


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

Si tu as une paire de HomePod appairés en stéréo, pour l'instant la diffusion depuis un Mac en AirPlay n'est pas possible.

Tout ce qu'on peut faire actuellement, c'est depuis iTunes sur le Mac, contrôler à distance la réception des titres AppleMusic par les Homepod (comme on peut aussi le faire depuis un iPhone). 

Pour diffuser la musique depuis le Mac en AirPlay, il faut n'avoir qu'un seul HomePod ou supprimer l'appairage stéréo pour diffuser sur chacun des HomePods comme étant chacun une enceinte Airplay indépendante.


(Par contre depuis l'iphone7 tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème, sous réserve qu'iOS soit à jour pour disposer d'Airplay 2).


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

Essaie de passer tous tes appareils Apple en 5ghz sur ta Freebox, Aymeric.

Quand tu mets un iPhone par exemple en wifi, tu vois un réseau Free 5ghz ? Sinon en allant dans les réglages de ta Freebox, mais je ne peux pas te guider, j’ai une Bbox.


----------



## aymericv1974 (21 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu as une paire de HomePod appairés en stéréo, pour l'instant la diffusion depuis un Mac en AirPlay n'est pas possible.
> 
> Tout ce qu'on peut faire actuellement, c'est depuis iTunes sur le Mac, contrôler à distance la réception des titres AppleMusic par les Homepod (comme on peut aussi le faire depuis un iPhone).
> 
> Pour diffuser la musique depuis le Mac en AirPlay, il faut n'avoir qu'un seul HomePod ou supprimer l'appairage stéréo pour diffuser sur chacun des HomePods comme étant chacun une enceinte Airplay indépendante.


Oui, tout ça je le sais mais je n'ai pas parlé du Mac ici mais d'un iPhone 7, depuis lequel je tentais de diffuser des flux depuis les apps TuneIn et BBC iPlayer. Ça ne fonctionnait que quelques secondes/minutes tout au plus, donc, c'est prévu pour fonctionner.
Par ailleurs, le problème de "perte" de diffusion dans l'un des homepods se produit même sans que j'utilise une diffusion via Airplay. Enfin, mais peut-être n'est-ce qu'une coïncidence (mais bizarre tout de même) lorsque le problème survient, je n'arrive que très difficilement à accomplir d'autres tâches (par exemple, relever les mails sur mon Mac en étant connecté en WIFI). Du coup, le faisceau de présomption est relativement fort. Je tiens enfin à préciser que mes différents équipements sont très proches les uns des autres, habitant dans un 32 m2.  Donc, je pense raisonnablement que mon problème vient du WIFI mais je ne sais pas comment le résoudre.


----------



## wip (21 Juin 2018)

J'ai lu que ce problème de coupure avait été réglé par la dernière maj du Homepod. As tu fais cette maj ?


----------



## aymericv1974 (21 Juin 2018)

Tu sais comment faire?
Car je n'en ai aucune idée et l'interface sur le site de Free ne semble pas très intuitive.
Merci infiniment par avance de ton aide.


iBaby a dit:


> Essaie de passer tous tes appareils Apple en 5ghz sur ta Freebox, Aymeric.
> 
> Quand tu mets un iPhone par exemple en wifi, tu vois un réseau Free 5ghz ? Sinon en allant dans les réglages de ta Freebox, mais je ne peux pas te guider, j’ai une Bbox.


----------



## iBaby (21 Juin 2018)

Je ne connais pas l’interface Freebox, mais en y allant tu verras sûrement paramètres, réseau, wifi, etc.


----------



## aymericv1974 (21 Juin 2018)

wip a dit:


> J'ai lu que ce problème de coupure avait été réglé par la dernière maj du Homepod. As tu fais cette maj ?


J'ai vérifié hier soir et Maison indique que mes Homepods sont à jour (11.4).


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

aymericv1974 a dit:


> Oui, tout ça je le sais mais je n'ai pas parlé du Mac ici mais d'un iPhone 7, depuis lequel je tentais de diffuser des flux depuis les apps TuneIn et BBC iPlayer.


Pourtant tu as écrit:
"Pire encore la diffusion en Airplay depuis mon mac ou mon iPhone 7 ne fonctionne que quelques minutes/secondes."

D'où mes précisions concernant l'impossibilité actuelle de diffuser depuis le Mac, pour que tu ne cherches pas une solution qui n'existe pas à ce stade. 

Concernant la Freebox, je ne peux pas t'aider, n'en ayant pas, mais je pense effectivement que c'est de ce côté là qu'il faut chercher.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

Est-ce que la freebox est à jour?
Car je lis qu'une mise à jour a été  diffusée pour la compatibilité AirPlay et iOS11. 
https://www.universfreebox.com/arti...r-sa-Freebox-Revolution-avec-le-nouvel-iOS-11


----------



## aymericv1974 (21 Juin 2018)

Merci beaucoup. J'ai trouvé comment faire et en effet, ce n'est pas difficile. Par contre, il semble que je sois condamné à la bande des 2,4 GHZ, ne pouvant choisir qu'entre les canaux de 1 à 13. J'imagine que Free se réserve l'usage des canaux 38 à 44 de la bande de 5 GHZ pour des usages comme la télé... Bon, en tous les cas, pour l'instant, ça a l'air de fonctionner un peu mieux. Je vais continuer sur cette voix et faire d'autres tests en espérant que cela vienne de là. 
Merci en tous les cas de ta suggestion. 


iBaby a dit:


> Je ne connais pas l’interface Freebox, mais en y allant tu verras sûrement paramètres, réseau, wifi, etc.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2018)

Tu as vérifié les mises à jour de la freebox ? (cf le lien de mon message précédent)


----------



## aymericv1974 (21 Juin 2018)

Bon, finalement j'ai vérifié, la Freebox mini4k ne gère pas les 5GHZ. Donc, si l'un des 13 canaux ne fonctionne pas mieux et que le problème vient bien de cela, il faudra que j'attende la Freebox V7.


----------



## nicol4s (1 Décembre 2019)

aymericv1974 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup. J'ai trouvé comment faire et en effet, ce n'est pas difficile. Par contre, il semble que je sois condamné à la bande des 2,4 GHZ, ne pouvant choisir qu'entre les canaux de 1 à 13. J'imagine que Free se réserve l'usage des canaux 38 à 44 de la bande de 5 GHZ pour des usages comme la télé... Bon, en tous les cas, pour l'instant, ça a l'air de fonctionner un peu mieux. Je vais continuer sur cette voix et faire d'autres tests en espérant que cela vienne de là.
> Merci en tous les cas de ta suggestion.




Hello je vois que votre discussion date un peu, mais j'ai exactement le même souci que toi Aymeric. Lorsque je connecte mon mac ou mon iPhone au wifi, les homepods se déconnectent, buggent, laggent, ou le mode stéréo disparaît.
Tu écris que c'est facile à trouver, mais tu ne dis pas comment  Peux-tu préciser S'IL TE PLAÎT ?
Merci d'avance ! Bonne soirée !


----------

